# RTT advice



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

So during this time off I've got on the "build a truck and go anywhere" kick. 

Long story short, I bought me an older Toyota Tacoma and have been building it up for a trip through Utah, Colorado and beyond. I've always been a ground camper but it seems to be that a Roof Top Tent (RTT) is the way to go. Honestly I kind of like the idea. Does anyone here have any advice on roof top tents? brands to stay away from? What needs would YOU look for in a tent that you need to practically live out of for a month or more? There will be hotel stops, not sure how long I can go with out showers yet.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Yellowskeeter has one mounted on a trailer he built for surf fishing. Send him a message.


----------



## basicfish (Feb 23, 2008)

I have used 3 different ones. An ARB Eezi-Awn and my current one a Tepui. 
They were all great, the ARB is great for hot weather. The EeziAwn was the most heavy duty a little hot in the summer here, but great where it gets cool. 
My tepui I have now is the smallest of the three. And my favorite. Because it’s just me in the tent. I picked up a all screen canvass for it, and it’s great for our warmer weather. 
I like it because of the easy set up and breakdown. 
ARB on the red Subaru, and the gear trailer it was on when I sold it.


----------



## basicfish (Feb 23, 2008)

Pics of ARB RTT


----------

